# 2008 Burton Blunt REVIEW



## Guest

Ok so I just got this board for Christmas, and all I have to say is WOW. The board size is 155, and it's everything I was expecting and more. It turns really good, very maneuverable, carves good, great flex, light weight, strong build quality. 

I'm using Burton Customs (size medium) on it and they are great. The only issue I had was with the customs toe strap coming up over the boot, but some adjustments fixed the problem. If anyone has any questions regarding this board let me know, I can also post pics as well. Lattterrr 

Oh and for those interested, two of my cousins have the same board except theirs are the 07' models in a smaller size. Neither has had any problems and got nothing but love for the boards as well.


----------



## NYCboarder

obsurfersocal said:


> Ok so I just got this board for Christmas, and all I have to say is WOW. The board size is 155, and it's everything I was expecting and more. It turns really good, very maneuverable, carves good, great flex, light weight, strong build quality.
> 
> I'm using Burton Customs (size medium) on it and they are great. The only issue I had was with the customs toe strap coming up over the boot, but some adjustments fixed the problem. If anyone has any questions regarding this board let me know, I can also post pics as well. Lattterrr
> 
> Oh and for those interested, two of my cousins have the same board except theirs are the 07' models in a smaller size. Neither has had any problems and got nothing but love for the boards as well.



Can i ask your weight and height, i am looking into this board. but i hear about the top sheet cracking alot


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

NYCboarder said:


> Can i ask your weight and height, i am looking into this board. but i hear about the top sheet cracking alot


just wondering: where do you ride at? im from stat too


----------



## sedition

Also, how many hours have you logged on this deck so far, and what terrain have you taken it on?


----------



## NYCboarder

na man i never rode it .. i got a guy selling me a brand new 1 for 200 i dont know if i should get it because i read peoples reviews about that...


----------



## baldy

this was my first board as well. same size, 2008. i sold it to my brother and got a twin now. i was running cartels with them. it was a good solid board, i rode camelback, mountain creek, and spent a week in vermont with it. the top sheet at the tips of the nose and tail cracks very easily. i had to get on repaired in vermont and since i gave it to my brother, he has like a couple nicks on it as well. the board felt heavy to me though, compared to my twin that i run with triads now. it is a good beginner board though, it taught me how to carve well and do some presses with it.

oh, and im from queens, nyc woot lol


----------



## NYCboarder

ok cool.. great news.. i could care less about nicks and cracks of top sheet on nose and tail.. ill just get it fixed no big deall. this is going to be my semi beat up board. for 2 seasons i hope i get out of it.. i ride mt creek mostly.. can i ride it as a twin? ie switch since im begining to ride duck


----------



## sedition

NYCboarder said:


> can i ride it as a twin? ie switch since im begining to ride duck


The blunt is any actuall twin, but is "twin-like." You can ride it switch, and wont notice that much of a difference. Stance is centered, however.


----------



## NYCboarder

i have had this board now for a week.. i rode it 2 times so far, and i love it. it handles well and has a ton of pop when jumping. also i just changed to a duck stance of 15/-9 and wow i would never go back to a neutral back foot.. i would recomend this board to anyone.


----------



## Guest

Hallo Guys.

I don't know if this thread is still being watched but i would like to ask about your opinion for the burton blund 2009 155. I am about to buy this board and i am not sure if this decision is going to cover all of my expectations as i am looking for something which will cover also some park's tricks but at the same time i would like also to buy something which is going to be easily rided on the fresh snow without problems. My height is 1.75 and my weight is 75 kilos. My skills are being put in the advanced level. Do you believe that i will have problems using this deck for in and out of pistes descents?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sedition

The Blunt is a straight-up park deck. If you take that out for an all-mountain, or try to ride it in powder (i.e. fresh snow), your going to have stability issues.


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> The Blunt is a straight-up park deck. If you take that out for an all-mountain, or try to ride it in powder (i.e. fresh snow), your going to have stability issues.


Thank you very much for your answer. 
Do you have any suggestion for my case? I would preffer boards from the same brand(burton)and furthermore do you believe that the board's dimensions which i mentioned i my previous thread are the correct one for me?

Thanks


----------



## sedition

mariner said:


> Thank you very much for your answer.
> Do you have any suggestion for my case? I would preffer boards from the same brand(burton)and furthermore do you believe that the board's dimensions which i mentioned i my previous thread are the correct one for me?
> 
> Thanks


It sounds like you want an all-mountain board. Without doing your homework for you, go to the Burton web site and check-out their all mountain decks. After you have done that, come back with any questions about specific decks, if you have any. As to addressing the proper dimensions, see this thread, post number five.


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> It sounds like you want an all-mountain board. Without doing your homework for you, go to the Burton web site and check-out their all mountain decks. After you have done that, come back with any questions about specific decks, if you have any. As to addressing the proper dimensions, see this thread, post number five.


Many thanks about your time!


----------



## sedition

mariner said:


> Many thanks about your time!


No problem. That's what we're here for.


----------



## tozab

ha!

I have the Blunt '08 155 with '09 Customs (Large)

I'll be able to try it out in a few weeks, i'll report back then


----------



## Guest

tozab said:


> ha!
> 
> I have the Blunt '08 155 with '09 Customs (Large)
> 
> I'll be able to try it out in a few weeks, i'll report back then


I'll be waiting about your feedback!


----------



## ek3

I'm trying to sell my 09 155 Blunt with Customs in Medium because it's too big for me. Only ridden it for 6 hours total.


----------



## Guest

Burton blunt 08 was my second board (155) and honestly, i took it everywhere. back country, terrain, groomed, poweder. honestly it worked...ok

park it was incredible

groomed, it was fine, no problems there

backcountry...meh

powder, you might as well stop snowboarding, i now have a 158 for powder riding.

the only problems i encountered is a slight crack on the top sheet on the nose, completly fine, w.e
and if your going really fast on a groomed trail, and take a sharp turn, its known to jut around under you

if your looking for all mountain i'd keep looking


----------



## Guest

Hallo everybody and thanks about your previous help.

I returned back to this after making an extended research during this week and of course after sidition's instructions and i finally realized that a burton blunt deck wouldn't be the correct choice for me as this board is an original park board without being suitable for out of park usage. That is why i turned my glance at all mountain-freestyle burton boards and particularly i am between bullet(154) and clush(155)decks but here i have a question. These two boards have rate of stiffness 2 and i think these are the most soft boards of burton. Will these boards be a problem for me in high speeds? Can these boards because of their low rate of stiffness to touch high speeds? In fresh snow conditions i will need additionall effort in order to ride properly? Is finally any of these boards good choice for me or i have to check something else at the same category? Please keep in mind that i am not begginer.

Furthermore a friend of mine suggested that burton moto boots with mission bindings is one correct set for me. Do you agree about the boots or i have to check a more stiff model of them?

I am sorry for the huge text but i thing that i haven't chance to gother precious information from nowhere else.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

Is anyone able to provide me some information on my questions above?

Thanks.


----------



## sedition

mariner said:


> Is anyone able to provide me some information on my questions above?
> 
> Thanks.


This place can be a little slow in the summer.

Since you listed the Burton Clash and Bullet as choices, I assume you are on a budget, as those are "low end" Burton decks. So, basically you are looking for an inexpensive deck that will handle the park, powder, and be stable at speed? With all due respect, you need to be realistic. What you are asking for is the Holy Grail of snowboarding. *Any* all-mountain deck is going to have limitations no matter where you take it. They are not specifically designed for any one particular area of the mountain. If you are truly an "advanced" rider, than you may have the ability to deal with some of the limitations inherent in all-mountain decks. That said, yes, you can expect some degree of instability at speed, some problems in powder, and a lack of flexibility in the park.


----------



## Guest

*this board is sick*

I picked this board up in the beginning of the 08' season. I was working at jiminy peak in western Mass, as a lifty and sold my 155 Palmer Strike to get it. Instead of the 155, I desided to drop it down to a 151, and I was glad I did. The drop down was awesome for carving, and way better than a 155 in the park. I learned so much on this board. It has plenty of POP and rides gnarly. I rode it all last season and didnt damage it at all. no cracks, no nothing. The top sheet is fine and the edges are still sharp. I didn't pussy-foot around, I rode this board hard, Jiminy peak doesnt get snow like the mountains out west, and even with bare spots and rocks showing through, the board was fine at the end of the season, and is ready for the upcoming season. The board isn't true twin, its like-twin but you wouldn't know the differance. I rode with Nitro Raiden Zero bindings set in a duck stance, both at 12 degrees, and riding switch was just as smooth as a true twin board. So yeah if your thinking about getting a burton blunt, any year, go for it, not to expensive, but still a sick deck.


----------



## Guest

*hmmm*

I just got one and don`t know what to expect. I have burton freestyle bindings and I`m not even sure if they`ll fit on 3-bolt-hole base. Let ya`ll know as soon as I try it. CAN`T WAYT!!!!


----------



## Guest

Guys i got back with my last questions. After checking for months different boards i finally found the three ones which probably are the boards which are going to cover my expectations. At this point i just need your help for getting the last decission. The first board is the Mayhem and i believe that this is the most suitable for my case, the second is the Joystick and the last one is the Operator.All these boards belong to Burton(JFY). I have choosen Mayhem because it's a flexible board and i think that it works properly either in the park or in the powder. I am thinking to get it with mission bindings wearing ruler boots in dimension of 155(my weight is 165lbs).

I am looking forward to reading your opinion.

Thank you very much


----------

